# Black spots on tongue



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone know black spots? A friend is nursing her two month old and he has black spots on his tongue. He had a really bad weekend--wouldn't nurse, cried inconsolably. She took him to the emergency room at the children's hospital on Sunday night and the docs said they had never seen black spots. He seems to be better and is nursing better but still has the black spots. They gave her an anti-fungal medication. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I don't know about babies, but know that I got black spots on my tongue once. My body was seriously out of whack, I was told it was yeast I believe- however I think that presents as white spots in babies? Anyway, mine was from constant yeast infections, vaginosis, etc. etc. from bc, and the medicine I was on to clear them up. I think I was given some type of fungal med myself and they didn't come back.


----------



## sheahume (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very interested in what resulted from the spots on your childs tongue. My daughter (15 months) recently developed small dark spots on the back of her tongue and when we took her to see her physician we were told that "they had never seen this before". We are concerned because they do not appear to have gone away and due to their unexplained or understood nature. Anything you can tell me will be greatly appriciated. Thank you,
Shea Hume
Seattle, WA
1st-time parent


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Both my dh and my SIL have black spots, as do a couple of other family members. They are of Indian origin and apparently it's uncommon but not unheard of. It's like birth marks, and they didn't show up until they were a couple of mos old, just like other brown birth marks usually do on other parts of the body. It is believed that a person with black spots on the tongue is lucky and whatever they say will come true. So if they don't go away or look like sores, they are probably just birth marks. It's possible for someone with a darker skin color to get black or dark scarring on the tongue after an injury, as well. One of my dh's relatives bit through his tongue as a child and you can see the scar because it's black.


----------

